# skid steere maintenance



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi to all ,

I'm new on this site but not to the business , I feel pretty good seing all you guys getting pumped about this season , thought I used to be the only one ! 

Question , I bought a new New Holland LS 170 skid steere last fall and really only use to plow snow in the winter and some light construction in the spring. Machine only has 140 hrs and I gave it its first full naintenance a while back , it has sat in the yard since May , what should be done to get it ready for the white stuff ? 

thanks a bunch guys !


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I don't think that there is much more you could do if you did a pm not long ago.I would just change the fuel filters again grease her up with only 140 hrs ,not even brocken in yet.That is a nice machine .


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

thanks for the responce , 

I had someone tell me that if it has clean oil and its greased all I have to do is put the blade on and go. The fuel filter change , is that because with it sitting it collects dirt in the bottom ? 

Its a nice machine to plow with , out does all my trucks , only problem is having to float her around from site to site , might upgrade to two speed.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

the only reason I said to change is that it has been sitting for awhile and it could collect alot of moisture in the tank and then be in the filter.It's worth it to get the filter in my opinion.But yes that's all you would have to do is hook up and go ,A friend of mine has a 180 with the 2 speed .


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

that was the first thing I noticed when I wanted to try and go lot to lot and send the truck off to the next site. I was wasting more time driving than what its worth ! the LS 180 is a beauty though , how's your friend like the travel speed ? 

Any signs to look for if I have moisture build up , or don't even waist the time and just put on new filters ? 

Aurie


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

He loves it with the 2 speed he flys down the street he live a few doors down from me.I'm not familar with the filter set up on them but for the price of 2 new filters it's worth it to me any ways .I have a 580 case and It runs fine but i never let it sit too long andalways keep the fuel level up to the top with the Power service stuff(addative).Do you keep your tank top off and do you put any addative in the fuel? If you do you might not have to worrie about it with a full tank it's hard to get any moistue in the system .


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

I think I left it with about a 3/4 tank and I will put a fuel additive in it soon. I now and then fire her up at the yard and use all the hydraulics just to make sure. I'm not overly familiar with your 580 , is it a backhoe loader , 4x4 ? 

Aurie


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

yes it's a 4x4 backhoe
looks like this http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...8h8o4o0&pcid=2863117&etid=1&OHID=4456636&nh=0
this is not mine just a pic of one.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

yeah , looks like the JCB I rented a while back. How do you like it ? is it worth it to dedicate to snow removal or pretty much have to use it year round to pay for itself ? What kind of trucks do you run and how are they equipped ? 

Sorry for the million questions eh ! lol just cool to talk to guys in the same business ! 

Aurie


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

the JCB I used is on our web site www.greenscape4u.com


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I try to use it year round for what ever work come up for it.I have a '97 2500hd chevy with an 8 ' diamond and fisher speedcasterII.


----------

